# 1  2019 ?
,     ,     ,     ,     1  2020 .   ?        ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,     1  2020 .


    .      - ,    .

----------


## ABell

1   . (       .)

----------


## artem2005

> .      - ,    .


  3 ,   ,       ?

----------


## .

**             .

----------

> **             .


     ?   -     -  .

----------


## .

.

----------


## maolik

*.***,       ,     2021    ?     .

----------


## .

*maolik*,

----------


## maolik

*.*    !!!!

----------

